# Q. 56 of the WSC and "Escape Punishment by Men"



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 7, 2010)

*Q. 56. What is the reason annexed to the third commandment?*



> A. The reason annexed to the third commandment is, that however the breakers of this commandment may escape punishment from men, yet the Lord our God will not suffer them to escape his righteous judgment.



This open ended so please feel free to discuss. 

What does the Westminster Shorter Catechism mean by "escaping the punishment of men"? 

Ecclesiastical?

Civil? 

Other? 

What say you?


----------



## Scott1 (May 8, 2010)

> Westminster Shorter Catechism
> Question 56
> 
> Scripture proofs
> ...



Looking at the context of how this is presented in the Catechism, and the Scripture proofs, I think this means something like...

Even though man may seem to get away with it here (among men), he is and will be judged for it by God.


----------

